# Anyone get pregnant a couple weeks after D & C??? HELP!!!!!



## Hopefull11

Hi All, 
I would like to know if there is anyone out there that got pregnant shortly after having a D & C ... and before they got their 1st NORMAL PERIOD! 
I'm sort of in a tough situation .... I had a D & C on Sept 10/10 after finding out I had a blighted ovum :cry: The doctor told us to wait 1 month before trying again! WELL... we didn't wait that long! 
I had a weird feeling that I was ovulating or close to it, so I decided to track it by using OPK's and on Oct.1 I got a + on the OPK! My husband and I did it a couple days in a row right around that time! 
NOW, since yesterday I have been getting really bad bloating, i have this heavy sensation/ pressure in my lower tummy! All these signs point to being pregnant again, but can it actually really happen this quick and without having a normal period first! 

UGH!!! I'm so confused and worried! I would really appreciate any advise or stories! :)


----------



## rabbitswife10

first of all :hugs: to you sweetie...
i'm not 100% sure but i didnt want to read and run. i think its possible i mean "they" say you tend to concieve faster after a m/c or "A" word... i dont see how a D&C could be any different on the "faster to concieve" theory...


----------



## ncmommy

Yes, it is possible! A D&C restarts your cycle so you could ovulate anytime after the procedure. Have you done a HPT?


----------



## Hopefull11

ncmommy said:


> Yes, it is possible! A D&C restarts your cycle so you could ovulate anytime after the procedure. Have you done a HPT?

I had taken a few last week and a couple this week, just to make sure I had gotten a :bfn: so i wouldn't get confused about it being left over HCG from my previous pregnancy! Even though the bloodwork came back and everything had went back to normal!
All the HPT's that I have taken thus far have been :bfn: .... The OPK's that I had taken on from sept 27 - Oct 2 showed a :bfp: on OCT 1 

These next 2 weeks are going to draggggg!


----------



## ncmommy

Hopefull11 said:


> ncmommy said:
> 
> 
> Yes, it is possible! A D&C restarts your cycle so you could ovulate anytime after the procedure. Have you done a HPT?
> 
> I had taken a few last week and a couple this week, just to make sure I had gotten a :bfn: so i wouldn't get confused about it being left over HCG from my previous pregnancy! Even though the bloodwork came back and everything had went back to normal!
> All the HPT's that I have taken thus far have been :bfn: .... The OPK's that I had taken on from sept 27 - Oct 2 showed a :bfp: on OCT 1
> 
> These next 2 weeks are going to draggggg!Click to expand...

Ugh, don't you just hate the waiting game!

:dust: to you!


----------



## Hopefull11

It sucks waiting :( I don't know if and when to expect :witch: either .... I'm assuming in about 2 weeks time seeing as I ovulated Oct. 1 
Maybe I should of waited to get AF before DTD :(


----------



## Amygdala

Hey!
I'm in a very similar situation. Had medical management fir a mmc on 12/09 and ovulated some time around 02/10. We were actively trying but somewhat surprised by O so don't know what our chances are. But I'm sure I'll be symptom spotting in no time as well... I would give it 18 days after your ovulation and then test if you haven't seen AF, so somewhere around 20/10? Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Hopefull11

Amygdala said:


> Hey!
> I'm in a very similar situation. Had medical management fir a mmc on 12/09 and ovulated some time around 02/10. We were actively trying but somewhat surprised by O so don't know what our chances are. But I'm sure I'll be symptom spotting in no time as well... I would give it 18 days after your ovulation and then test if you haven't seen AF, so somewhere around 20/10? Good luck! :hugs:

Im sorry for you loss hun! :hugs:.........

I normally have regular cycles, usually 28 days! (but that was on the pill) I came off the pill in July 2010 had AF the 13 of that month, then got pregnant the first time we tried, but i ended with a Blighted Ovum and needed a D & C at 8 weeks on Sept.10.2010 .... So now I sit here and wait it out to see when AF will show her face! I don't know when she will be due! ( I'm thinking sometime around the 14th ish) I know I Ovulated on the 1st of October b/c I was taking OPK's and it showed positive on the 1st! :shrug:

I have a follow up apt with my OB/GYN on the 14th! and it can't come fast enough!


----------



## NewToAllThis

good luck to you, fx'd - hope you get your :bfp: (and me too!)

:dust:


----------



## Hopefull11

I hope you get your :bfp: soon to NewToAllThis :hugs: 
LOTS AND LOTS of :dust: :dust:


----------



## kit_cat

Hi Hopefull1,

I had a natural mc and was yesterday advised by the hospital to wait until I'd had one period before trying again. I came on here and asked opinions on this and read a bit on the internet. There seems to be no real physical reason to wait, and in fact, my research lead me to a few articles all stating that fertility is boosted after mc/d&c/erpc etc. My other half and I decided that as I am phsically fine and emotionally recovered enough to try again, that we will not wait. 

My point is that I think it is very possible that you may get your BFP, so if you're ready for it, I hope it happens for you :hugs:

All the best x


----------



## Hopefull11

Thanks for the advice hun! 
I'm so sorry for you loss to! I just feel ready to have another baby, but there's this worry that something might happen! and I'm constantly thinking "WHAT IF?"

I'll be testing October 14th and hoping for a :bfp: I hope you get yours soon as well! 
:hug: :dust:


----------



## ginamurr

Good luck Hopeful!

I am with you kit_cat - why wait?! I'm not going to either.

I feel more strongly about having another baby now than I ever did!:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## kit_cat

I agree ginamurr, I have never been more sure of what I wanted until now. 

Hopefull11, if you know you're ready physically and emotionally, then imo, get busy :sex: lol

:dust: to us all :thumbup:


----------



## ncmommy

Hopefull11 said:


> Thanks for the advice hun!
> I'm so sorry for you loss to! I just feel ready to have another baby, but there's this worry that something might happen! and I'm constantly thinking "WHAT IF?"
> 
> I'll be testing October 14th and hoping for a :bfp: I hope you get yours soon as well!
> :hug: :dust:


Whether you waited or not you will always be worried that something might happen. It is hard to go back to those carfree days after you have had a loss. 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Hopefull11

I am ready and having been DTD! :blush: 
I figured why wait? I felt like I was emotionally/physically ready!.... I had a D&C on sept 10.2010, and once the bleeding stopped on the 17, we "DID IT" SEPT 26/29/30 and oct 1. ....I had a very + OPK on the 1st of October!
Now its just the 2ww that has been dragging 
I have been getting some symptoms already, bloating, tender/heaviness/mild cramping in my LOWER tummy! I keep telling myself AF is coming, but it sure feels like it did the last 2 pregnancies! :shrug:


----------



## kit_cat

Ooooo, I can't tell you how many things I have crossed for you right now....lol

Best of luck and keep us posted :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Hopefull11

kit_cat said:


> Ooooo, I can't tell you how many things I have crossed for you right now....lol
> 
> Best of luck and keep us posted :hugs:
> 
> :dust:

Well yesterday I went to the loo, and I had watery very light pink when I wiped SORRY TMI, then when I wiped the second time a chunk of pink flesh came out on the TP! :blush: 
I thought for sure :witch: was on her way, and NOW NOTHING!!!! :nope: Just cramping and pulling twinges in my uterus! 

I keep going to the loo and checking but nothing, nothing at all, not even way up there!.... I'm so confused right now! .... I'm 5DPO (Ovulated on Oct.1 - got a + on OPK) BUTTTTTT from the day of my D&C i'm technically CD25 (Sept 10th,2010) 
*SIGH* 
Is it possible to have Implantation bleeding at 5DPO?


----------



## animalcracker

Hey hopeful -like you, I had a mc and a D&C the same day as you! Sept 10th. I have been taking pregnancy tests to see where my hcg levels are and they are finally dropping (horrah!) so I hope that means my period is around the corner because I can't wait to start trying!

As far as getting pregnant after a D&C - yes it is absolutely possible to get pregnant during ovulation. My Dr. told me to try right away if I wanted to but I want to have one period first so I can date the pregnancy.

As others have said, there's no reason you can't try straight away. Many Drs tell you to wait due to emotional reasons. Physically if you are ready, go for it!

I really hope you get your BFP soon!! The only advice I can give you is what others who have gone through this have given me: try to not get your hopes up or else you will be really miserable everytime you get that BFN. You'll get there!

Best of luck! xo:hugs:


----------



## Hopefull11

Hi Animalcracker! 

I'm so sorry for your loss! :hug: :hug: :hug:
I also took Hpt tests (just the cheap internet ones) to confirm that myHCG levels were dropping, my doctor also got me to take weekly blood tests until it went to 0 !

Did you get bloods taken?


----------



## ginamurr

Hopefull11 said:


> Hi Animalcracker!
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss! :hug: :hug: :hug:
> I also took Hpt tests (just the cheap internet ones) to confirm that myHCG levels were dropping, my doctor also got me to take weekly blood tests until it went to 0 !
> 
> Did you get bloods taken?

How long did it take to go to zero?

I am going for bloodwork to see where mine is tomorrow.


----------



## animalcracker

Hopefull11 said:


> Hi Animalcracker!
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss! :hug: :hug: :hug:
> I also took Hpt tests (just the cheap internet ones) to confirm that myHCG levels were dropping, my doctor also got me to take weekly blood tests until it went to 0 !
> 
> Did you get bloods taken?

I didn't get any bloods taken. I think that if I don't get my period by this Friday (which will be the 4 week mark) I am going to request I get them done. That's a great idea. So it sounds like your hcg levels came down fast? When did they get to 0?


----------



## Hopefull11

Hi ladies! 

Well... On Wednesday Sept 8th they were close to 9000 HCG but they kept doubling so on the day I got my D&C Friday the 10 it was 14,000 + 
I went for BW on Sept 17 and it was down to 288 , then on Sept 23, they were down to 29 ....Then I went back again the following week and everything was back to normal! So about 15/16 days and everything was normal! I kept taking Hpt tests and a couple of days after the 29HCG count i got a REALLY negative test!


----------



## animalcracker

Hopefull11 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Well... On Wednesday Sept 8th they were close to 9000 HCG but they kept doubling so on the day I got my D&C Friday the 10 it was 14,000 +
> I went for BW on Sept 17 and it was down to 288 , then on Sept 23, they were down to 29 ....Then I went back again the following week and everything was back to normal! So about 15/16 days and everything was normal! I kept taking Hpt tests and a couple of days after the 29HCG count i got a REALLY negative test!

I think that's a great idea to get your bloods monitored. So my friend at work told me that after she had her D&C, she got her period 4 weeks later. She said that she was doing the cheap pregnancy tests too and as soon as she got barely a line, that's when she got her period.

I got a really, really - barely there - line this morning. I hope that means i am getting mine really quickly too!

So do you think you got your period? I think you said you had wiped and had seen some pink blood? Did it go away? It very well might be implantation bleeding. How awesome would it be if you were pregnant again!


----------



## Hopefull11

Nope never got AF yet! There's nothing there now at all! It's been 6DPO (cd 27) !!!! .......... Now it's just the waiting game to see what shows up first, AF or a big fat :bfp:
I've been getting negative hpt tests since around the 23/24 of sept and the :witch: never showed then either! 

I hope ur levels are gone down to 0 soooooon! :hugs:


----------

